# Navigation mit PocketPC(PDA) wie Kartenplotter



## Haiopai (21. März 2004)

Hi Leute, habe mir gerade eine Demosoftware runtergeladen mit der man aus seinem PocketPC eine art Kartenplotter machen kann. Da ich mein PDA auch im Auto nutze, dachte ich er ist vielleicht ja auch auf dem Boot zu gebrauchen. Wer die Digitalkarten von Maptech hat, kann sie für umsonst auch auf seinem PocketPC nutzen. Das ganze soll dann auch wie eine GPS gestützte Navigation funktionieren.( Der Kartenplotter für die Hosentasche) Bisher sieht alles ganz gut aus, klein aber man sieht mehr als auf einem normalen GPS. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung damit? Lohnt sich die Vollversion? Normalerweise habe ich ein Notbook mit dem Maptechprogramm an Bord, das ist verdammt gut, ist aber auch viel größer und unhandlicher, wenn man mal schnell raus will.
Ach ja die Internetadresse: www.memory-map.com
Für alle die noch am überlegen sin wie sowas aussieht hänge ich ein Foto dazu.


----------



## Chris7 (22. März 2004)

Hi,

ich bin ja auch so ein Pocket-Navigator! Auch mit dem Thema Seekarten-Plotter-Software habe ich mich schon ein paar mal beschäftigt, aber bis jetzt war sie mir immer zu teuer (die Software ist ja noch ok, aber die Karten...). Dafür, daß ich nur alle paar Jahre mal auf´m kleinen Boot Kapitän sein darf, ist die Anschaffung einfach nicht lohnenswert... Allerdings kann ich von der "Land-Navigation" nur gutes berichten. Beim Wandern (heute heißt es ja "Trecking") leistet mir der kleine PC sehr gute Dienste! Und warum soll es dann auf dem Wasser nicht ebenso sein? Und ... gegenüber einem normalen GPS hat der Pocket PC den Vorteil, daß er eine wesentlich bessere Auflösung bietet und die Karten in Farbe abbildet.

Hier gibt es die Software noch mal:

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/index.html

Hm... aber schau Dir auch mal das hier an:

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/index.html


----------



## Bjoerrn (22. März 2004)

Mal eine Frage, wenn auch nicht ganz zum Thema passend: Wie löst du beim Wandern das Problem mit der Stromversorgung??? Ich hab mir den PDA mit Navi-Software vom Aldi gekauft. Zum einen ist die Akkuleistung bei PDA's ja generell nicht so pralle, und zum anderen braucht bei meinem Gerät die GPS Maus eine separate Stromversorgung (über Zigarettenanzünder). 

Guß
Björn


----------



## agiesselink (22. März 2004)

Hi

Habe mich auch für die Lösung mit PDA entschieden.
Im Mai/Juni gehts nach Hitra.

Besorgt ist schon:
Wasserdichte GPS-Maus, SW Fugawi, PDA, Aqua Pack fürs eintüten und einen Gel-Akku. 
Problem ist noch das genaue Scannen der Karte.
Eine Digitale Karte für den PDA und die Gegend Hitra habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Alle anderen Varianten haben ein paar kleine Nachteile:

- Beim Lapi ist das Probelm mit der "wasserdichten Verpackung" unpraktikabel oder nicht bezahlbar.

- GPS Empfänger von Garmin oder  Magellan mit Kartenplotter   sind  fast nur einseitig nutzbar.

Wäre interessant, ob schon einer Erfahrungen mit  PDA`s auf See gesammelt hat.

mfg
Albert


----------



## Chris7 (23. März 2004)

Anscheinend ist auf dem Gebiet ja doch mehr Informationsbedarf vorhanden, als ich gedacht habe... 

Also, mit einer "normalen" PDA-Navisoftware klappt das Navigieren auf dem Wasser oder im Wald nicht. Dazu benötigt man noch eine s.g. "Rasterkartensoftware" (Fugawi oder OziExplorer). Diese Programme sind in der Lage elektronische Karten oder eingescannte Karten zu verarbeiten.

Zum Thema Stromversorgung der Maus gibt es verschiedene Lösungen. Entweder man verwendet eine Bluetooth-Maus (bei vorhandenem Bluetooth-PDA), einen Compact-Flash GPS-Empfänger oder man verwendet einen Akkupack.

Akkupacks gibt es entweder zu kaufen (nicht für alle PDA´s) oder man bastelt ihn sich selbst. Eine Anleitung hierzu gibt es auf der Seite von Pocketnavigation.de

Übrigens die BESTE Seite zur Navigation mit den kleinen PC´s!!!

Hier mal die Seite: www.pocketnavigation.de

Unbedingt ins FORUM reinschauen!!!


----------



## harley (23. März 2004)

*AW: Navigation mit PocketPC(PDA) wie Kartenplotter*

hätte mich auch interessiert aber anscheinend ist der link tot .....

harley


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Navigation mit PocketPC(PDA) wie Kartenplotter*

Hallo Haiopai,

das Memory-Map nutze ich auch. Zusammen mit Datenkabel und meinem Garmin Extrex Venture ist das ein Farbplotter vom Feinsten. Das Garmin bringt seine eigene Stromversorgung mit. Nach Wunsch kann ich beide auch per KFZ-Adpater über einen Gel-Accu fahren. Ich hab den Dell Axim5adv Pocketpc. Der verbraucht sowenig Saft das ich aber meistens so auskomme.

Ich kann die Software nur empfehlen. Absolut Bedienerfreundlich, trotz englisch.


----------



## Chris7 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Navigation mit PocketPC(PDA) wie Kartenplotter*

Hm... daß sich die Seite von Pocketnavigation nicht öffnen läßt, habe ich heute Morgen auch schon festgestellt. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Die Seite gehört, genau wie das Anglerboard, zu meinen täglichen Lektüren. Bis jetzt hat sie immer funktioniert. Vielleicht einfach noch mal später versuchen... ???


----------



## teknoarne (13. April 2004)

*AW: Navigation mit PocketPC(PDA) wie Kartenplotter*

Interessant. Ich habe selber einen XD für die Straße. Fugawi auch. Seid ihr von dem System überzeugt oder ist es vor allem aus Spargründen. Welche Karten nutzt Ihr für die Software Memory gescannte oder digitale und woh habt ihr die her. Ist ein Farbdisplay von Vorteil. Ich selber stehe gerade vor der Enscheidung PDA oder Magellan Sportrack.


----------



## Lachsy (13. April 2004)

*AW: Navigation mit PocketPC(PDA) wie Kartenplotter*

ich teste auch gerade memory-map auf einem HP jornada 540
Als karten nutzt ich die vom Offshore naviagotor. Warte zur Zeit auf den adapter vom Jornada zur GPS-mouse. Dann kann das Testen weitergehn 

mfg Lachsy


----------

